# My pups pedigree- thoughts?



## MedicPup (Jun 21, 2013)

Sire 
Kebow von der BleuHaus

Dam
5 generation long pedigree for Shiela Bart Staalhammer

Not sure why the Dam does not have everything listed- her full pedigree is with AKC

Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## MedicPup (Jun 21, 2013)

These are the Dam's parents- my baby's grandparents from his mommy's side

Sire
Bailey's Irish Shepherd

Dam
Pepper Vom Staalhaus

Hope this helps. Luv my puppy but am getting very interested in studying the pedigree & learning more


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Are you sure that Sheila is your pup's mom? She just turned a year old. It states that her hips are excellent which is not possible since only OFA grades hips as excellent and Sheila is too young for an official rating. I found the problem. Her birth date is incorrect on the PDB. 

Your pups seems to be mostly working lines though it is a few generations back in the mother.


----------



## MedicPup (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow, how do you see that? I have copies of the OFA paperwork for her so I know her hips are certified. Maybe the wrong DOB is why there wasn't much info?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MedicPup (Jun 21, 2013)

Any other thoughts?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I had a female with very similar pedigree (if not the same) to Angel. Very nice, level headed, baby sitter type at home, moderately high drive in schutzhund, though when frustrated she would often turn and bite me in the gut. Pretty compliant and happy in Ob. Smallish, black, ugly head.
Unfortunately she had mega-esophagus.
I think she was OFA Fair and I can't remember about elbows.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A couple yrs ago our trainer had two pups from the K litter(sire) and I really liked the structure/coat on them. One was quite the serious dog even as a pup(Karn), he needed and had a strong handler. Kahn was more balanced, he was placed with a novice who later returned him to the trainer.
Not sure how they have come along, I don't train with the owner any longer.


----------



## MedicPup (Jun 21, 2013)

lhczth said:


> Are you sure that Sheila is your pup's mom? She just turned a year old. It states that her hips are excellent which is not possible since only OFA grades hips as excellent and Sheila is too young for an official rating. I found the problem. Her birth date is incorrect on the PDB.
> .


Ok, so I looked on the OFFA paperwork for both the Dam & Sire. The Dam's b-day is 4/2010, so then what's the date (8/2012) after the AKC registration number? Maybe the first liter? It's the same for the Sire- his b-day is in 2010, but the date after the registration (DN #) is 3/2012


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MedicPup (Jun 21, 2013)

gagsd said:


> I had a female with very similar pedigree (if not the same) to Angel. Very nice, level headed, baby sitter type at home, moderately high drive in schutzhund, though when frustrated she would often turn and bite me in the gut. Pretty compliant and happy in Ob. Smallish, black, ugly head.
> Unfortunately she had mega-esophagus.
> I think she was OFA Fair and I can't remember about elbows.


When you say Angel do you mean Angel von Blitzlin Haus? That's my pup's great grandma on his Dam's side.


----------



## MedicPup (Jun 21, 2013)

My baby at exactly 4 months


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful ! :wub:
 Kat


----------



## MedicPup (Jun 21, 2013)

Revised pedigree

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/ger...l?id=2056888-dexter-panebianco-lee-bleuhammer


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

MedicPup said:


> When you say Angel do you mean Angel von Blitzlin Haus? That's my pup's great grandma on his Dam's side.


Yes, that Angel.


----------



## MedicPup (Jun 21, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> A couple yrs ago our trainer had two pups from the K litter(sire) and I really liked the structure/coat on them. One was quite the serious dog even as a pup(Karn), he needed and had a strong handler. Kahn was more balanced, he was placed with a novice who later returned him to the trainer.
> Not sure how they have come along, I don't train with the owner any longer.


My pup def needs to have training. He's very smart & really enjoys it. He's very "pack-oriented"... He loves us, thinks he's a lap dog, even gets along with my cats. He's not fond of other dogs (he's learning & getting better), & really isn't find of strangers- he will never be the goofy social kind of dog, but he loves kids. I wouldn't recommend him as just a pet, he's too high energy & too smart for that. I also wouldn't recommend him for an inexperienced handler. I'm good with him, but my fiancé who doesn't have dog experience is getting trained right along with the pup


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

